# Imageshack Torrent Hosting is not free anymore! Plz suggest some similar (free) serv.



## eggman (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi

I live in a my college hostel and the internet I get is through WiFi provided by the college! As with every such service the Internet provided is restricted (but there is always a way around)!Using  *TORRENT* through any client or P2P is banned(which I use only for educational purpose  ) Now I used *tor.imageshack.us/tor/ for the last 18 months ! This was a great free service _which allowed users to upload torrent on their site, and then it d/led the content onto their Imageshack server and let the user download the content from Imageshack Server!_ This was the only known way to use Torrent and now they stopped the Free Service all of a sudden today! Now I literally feels like a handicap! No kidding!! !! !!

So guys do you know any other *free* service as such !! I really don't know what to do !!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Imageshack Torrent Hosting is not free anymore! Plz suggest some similar (free) s*

*www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=47175
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=torrent+on+proxy
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=47175
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=torrent+on+proxy


----------

